# Heyahh new from england!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!

If that's Smartie in your avatar picture, he sure is a cutie!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

heyah thanks  and yeah thats smartie hehe proud mummy


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Vicky welcome to the forum. I know a lady here who raises Irish sport horses. They seem like big lovey babys :lol:


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

haha they are indeed i was terrified of Smartie at first was used to 16.2 at max and he isnt stick thin either but he is actually the softest creature ever hehe


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hiya and welcome to the Horseforum!  I've got an Irish Sports Horse too, they have lovely temperaments, mine is only 16hh though. Smartie sure is a handsome fella. 
Which part of England are you from? I live in Yorkshire.


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

im from north east england near newcastle  ooo i have a caravan in alne in yorkshire its near easingwold do u live anywhere near there?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

lol, about 40 mins away, I live in leeds, but I'm kind of inbetween Leeds and York. Thats near where I sent my mare to stud last year.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi, nice to meet you. I'm new too, but welcome! Your horse is a cutie!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome


----------

